# Episode 17: United We Stand!



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Originally concieved to be part of a typical Marquee program, Jeffrey and Stan’s discussion of _Universal Home Video_’s *United 93* proved to be an lengthy, emotional and heartfelt discussion of what they both agree to be the best film of 2006. Basically uncut, it’s the only title on this very special edition of *The DVD Marquee*.
Stay tuned after the program as Jeffrey tells us on how we can help honor the memory of those who sacrificed their lives via a memorial campaign.
Technorati Tags: DVD, DVD Review, Paul Greengrass, Podcast, United 93, Universal Home VideoCopyright © 2006 *The DVD Marquee - A DVD Podcast*. This Feed is for personal non-commercial use only. If you are not reading this material in your news aggregator, the site you are looking at is guilty of copyright infringement. Please contact [email protected] so we can take legal action immediately.Plugin by TaraganaDownload Standard Podcast

More...


----------

